# Sticky  CSS LDW7 new woofer $130



## RAW

The LDW7 is a high performance bass midwoofer for
monitors and high-end hi-fi DIY speakers.

FEATURES

·Symmetrical motor structure for optimal drive force balance with built-in aluminum field-stabilizing ring reduces even order harmonic distortion
·Centre pole copper cap reduces voice coil inductance and minimizes variations in inductance relative to voice coil position
·New paper/fiberglass cone with improved consistency and stability
·Die cast well vented aluminum basket reduces air flow speed and audible
distortion
·Vented voice coil former reduces distortion and compression
·Vented dual flared center pole reduces noise at large cone excursion
·Heavy-duty black fiber glass voice coil former reduces mechanical losses resulting in better dynamic performance and low-level detail
·Large diameter 1½” voice coil permits better control and power handling
·Low-loss suspension (high Qm) allows better reproduction of details and dynamics
·Black motor parts support better heat transfer to the surrounding air
·Conex spider provides better durability under extreme conditions
·Gold plated terminals ensure long-term trouble free connection

Fs 30hz
SPL 86db
Nom Imp 8ohm
Mms 21.9g
BL 8.2
Cms 1.3mm/N
Vas 31L
Rms .45
Qms 9
Qes .39
Qts .37
RDC 6.4ohm
Le at 10K .17Mh
Xmax 5.5MM


----------



## RAW

*Re: CSS LDW7 new woofer $95*

LDW7 woofer mounted in a 9" wide cabinet compare ported to sealed.Showing low end response differences.









LDW7 woofer impedance in 1cft cabinet ported









LDW7 woofer impedance in 1cft cabinet sealed









LDW7 woofer impedance free air 2 tests were done on the same new driver not broken in


















Now a little info for those interested.Crossover was added to the LDW7 woofer a simple first order roll off using different inductor values to show the acoustic roll off for the LDW7 woofer.Really a good driver to work with using a first order crossover or a second order.Inductors used were 2.5mH 2mH 1.8mH 1.5mH 1.3mH 1.2mH 16 gauge.


----------

